# Keeping half used tubes of caulk



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Anyone have any tips on keeping half used tubes of caulk from hardening up, specifically polyurethane caulk. I tried the nail down the spout, wrapping it with stretch plastic, still the stuff goes bad after a week.


----------



## rig (Nov 29, 2009)

*Refrigerate*

I keep all open tubes in refrigerator, even after a year it is still ok, just clean out the tip and use.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone else tried the refrigerator idea?
i might have to try that one!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't think my wife would allow that, let alone paint brushes in the freezer:no:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

chrisn said:


> I don't think my wife would allow that, let alone paint brushes in the freezer:no:


I have been known to wrap roller covers filled with paint in plastic and stick them in the refrigerator or stick them in a cool basement so I suppose the theory would apply to caulking tubes. If they cannot cure they cannot clog? 

None of the women in my life cared much at all about being in the kitchen and they only stuck around, in two cases for 15 and 12 years, so I don't suffer the issues Chris faces. As long as I either cooked or otherwise fed and waited on the princesses, they seldom opened the frig door. I don't mean to sound wasteful and any less than the tree hugger I am but even had they known how to cook anything or bake cakes, I wouldn't risk a good relationship just trying to rescue $3-4 worth of 1/2 caulking tube that MIGHT work in the future by sticking it in their part of the fridge?:whistling2:

Seriously, I have tried different gimmicks for sealing caulking tubes I know I need again soon including the fancy packs of things they sell two for $6 or whatever. 

I usually have an assortment of wire nuts handy in different sizes and I have found them to work as well as anything but for the largest of tips openings I cut. With such large openings, I am never going to use the tube again?

Most decent brands of silicone caulk now come with tubes you can thread off so just let them cure in place. When you need the tube again? Take the tip off, put a long drywall screw in place, and pull the plug out the back. Good to go once you screw the tip back on.

The polyurethane stuff is different. It reacts with moisture at just about any temp. I have no idea how to save them. I LOVE Guerilla Glue but only buy it in small bottles for the same reason.


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll have to try the refrigerator idea. I'll tell the missus its my special cake frosting.


----------



## Hemingway (Feb 18, 2009)

Which reminds me, I need to get a refr in the garage for beer. I mean caulk.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an older fridge in the shop which was intended to keep bottled water, liquid spirits, well-actually anything *I*wanted to keep in my darn fridge. I keep plastic wrap in the shop primarily for wrapping paint brushes and _temporarily_ store them in the fridge. I was taught to take care of my paint brushes, so I don't let them stay in there but a few days, then clean them. As far as caulk, I have put the cartridges in the fridge, after squeezing out just a dab, and letting it dry for a few minutes. This gives me something to pull on when I need to pull out the remaining hardened caulk. The fridge does seem to help with it's life span, but I have to remember to remove the half-empty (or half-full) tube at least the day before I want to use it. Want to guess how many are in there now because I forget? As to *my* fridge, the freezer section is no longer mine, it's full of "stuff" we'll never eat. "But I don't want to throw it away", how many times have we heard that one? The fridge section seems to have been taken over with items bought in bulk from one of those "Buy in bulk-save more money!" stores, for our household and my sons. Why doesn't he have an extra fridge? Maybe he's smarter than the old man. :yes: David


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe he's smarter than the old man.

They at least think so.:laughing:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Check this site out*

I stumbled across this site with great tips.
http://www.finehomebuilding.com/item/9049/revive-old-caulk-tubes
I spent a few hours poking around, good info. dorf dude...


----------

